# mounting my zfs



## jrl1357 (Sep 9, 2012)

during install I created a zfs filesystem for data. / is ufs. so I run this to mount it:


```
$ sudo mount -t zfs /dev/ada0p4 /home/JLloyd13/data
Password:
mount: /dev/ada0p4 : Invalid argument
```

how is that in invalid argument? ada0p4 does exist and is a zfs.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you create a zfs pool, using the zpool command?

Did you create a filesystem in that pool using the zfs command?

I'm guessing no to both of those questions, as doing the above will automount the filesystem as part of importing the pool. ZFS is not like UFS. There's a lot more to using it than 'creating a freebsd-zfs partition'. And you don't use the mount command to access it.

Time to do some reading online about what ZFS is, and how to use it.


----------



## jrl1357 (Sep 11, 2012)

did a little reading and mounted/created it. wow, piece of cake.


----------

